
Group of homeless moms and families are taking over a house – this time in L.A - ericdanielski
https://www.latimes.com/homeless-housing/story/2020-03-14/homeless-moms-occupy-house-los-angeles-caltrans-coronavirus-pandemic
======
extro
This is basically theft. I bought a home in my home country and still working
in foreign land to pay for it, so the home stands there empty, but i would
kill if somebody would just "occupy" it while i am landlocked in a different
country because corona.

~~~
esarbe
This is wrong on so many levels.

First; no, it's not basically theft. Theft is when you take away something
without permission. They are not taking away the house, they are using it. So,
it's basically not theft.

Second; this is a vacant house, it's not currently used. By not renting out
houses to an affordable prices, the landlords are creating artificial
scarcity. Desperate people make desperate choices, if you don't offer them any
other options.

So I'm all good with that.

~~~
downerending
Please tell us where your car is parked--I'm sure that you're frequently not
using it.

I do think we as a society should ensure that all can be housed. But random
squatting is not the answer.

(Also, for those who have never dealt with it, squatters tend to be intensely
destructive of property.)

~~~
esarbe
> I do think we as a society should ensure that all can be housed.

That's a good point. That we should indeed.

------
whb07
"<thing> is a human right" == "please spend time, money, and effort so as I
can have it without paying, sucker"

Now replace it with housing, healthcare, and any other thing du jour.

~~~
esarbe
As a society, the moment that you allow for private property, you take over
responsibility for the livelihood of everyone.

Property is theft on the common good. If you steal from the common good, you
have to deal with the consequences. If you deprive people from making their
own living, you have to accept that these people will find ways and means.

You didn't build that.

~~~
whb07
You sound like someone who isn’t aware of the wonderful events where tens of
millions of people suffered and died of starvation and political prosecution
where such schemes were plentiful.

Perhaps living in the USSR was indeed the golden years for you?

~~~
esarbe
You sound like someone ... [insert boring and repetitive, possible
derogatorive epithet that doesn't provide anything useful to the conversation
and end with a snarky, rhetorical question].

